# considering 8's...



## reddtheLegend (Nov 22, 2012)

i've been searching A LOT and i think i've settled on putting two 8's in the stock places. i have no free air/infinite baffle experience but i've done a ton of reading but one thing eludes me still, since there's virtually no free air 8's i have been looking for subs with .5 or greater Qts. is there any other specific specs i should be looking for? this is the sub that i am seriously considering: PPI A.8SQ, is this a good choice

second: i saw the thread on ls1gto that someone managed to get a couple of 8's in without cutting the rear deck. has anyone else done this using a different sub brand than the original thread starter?


----------



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't know much about free air subs, but I do know a good site to look for some. Google "car audio", 4th link down...


----------

